# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Ինչպե՞ս բարձրացնել իմունիտետը

## Ruby Rue

Վերջին ժամանակներում իմունիտետս լավ թույլ ա. անընդհատ հիվանդանում եմ, առողջական թեթև խնդիրներ հաղթահարել չի ստացվում: Նենց ա, որ ապրելակերպս մեղմ ասած առողջ չի, քիչ եմ քնում, սպորտով չեմ զբաղվում, անընդհատ լարված եմ ու սթրեսների մեջ:
Մի քանի կոնկրետ խորհուրդ եմ ուզում իմանալ: Նախ, ի՞նչ սպորտով կարելի ա զբաղվել ու ի՞նչ հաճախականությամբ, որ առողջության վրա լավ անդրադառնա: (Տարբերակներիս մեջ ունեմ մարզասրահ գնալ, թեթև ատլետիկայով կամ յոգայով զբաղվել, իսկ լող չեմ ուզում: )
Մեկ էլ ընդհանուր սննդի առումով ա խորհուրդ պետք: Ո՞նց կարելի ա նորմալ սնվել, եթե ամբողջ օրը դրսներում ես ու համարյա ազատ ժամանակ չկա: Սա մի քիչ հիպոտեթիկ հարց ա:  :Jpit: 

Մի խոսքով, եկեք էստեղ քննարկենք էն ապրելակերպը, որը նպաստում ա բարձր իմունիտետ ունենալուն ու առողջ լինելուն:

----------

CactuSoul (31.03.2016), GriFFin (05.04.2016), John (31.03.2016), Rammstein (31.03.2016), Զաքար (31.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (31.03.2016), Ուլուանա (01.04.2016), Վիշապ (01.04.2016), Տրիբուն (31.03.2016)

----------


## ivy

Որպես ամբողջ օրը դրսերում լինող մարդ, մի քիչ իմ փորձով կիսվեմ, հատկապես որ իմունիտետս ոնց որ թե լավ վիճակում է: 
Նախ միշտ կարելի է հետը  ուտելիք վերցնել, կամ գոնե առողջ «սնեքս»: Ես ամեն օր հետս մի տուփիկով կտրտած միրգ ու բանջարեղեն եմ վերցնում: Չնայած մեր ճաշարանում էլ միշտ լիքը թարմ բանջարեղեն կա: Բայց հետը վիտամիններով լի, առողջ ուտելիք ունենալը ահագին պրակտիկ բան է։
Իհարկե սովորելու վրա է: Կարող է սկզբում ալարես, բայց որ քեզ սովորեցնես, հետո արդեն մեխանիկորեն կստացվի: Ես դեռ քնելուց առաջ եմ տուփիկս պատրաստում, դնում սառնարանը, որ առավոտյան ժամանակ չծախսեմ: 
Ցանկության դեպքում դրսում էլ կարելի է ահագին առողջ սնվել. ասենք թարմ սալաթ առնել մի կտոր պիցայի տեղը։ 
Այսինքն՝ դրսում լինելը խնդիր չի, կարելի է էդ պայմաններում էլ լրիվ առողջ սնվել: 

Իսկ սպորտի հարցում կարելի է ուղղակի սկսել վազելուց։ Էս անգամ Երևանում էլ եմ արդեն նկատեցում վազող մարդիկ: Իրիկունները դուրս արի մի կես ժամ - մի ժամ վազիր։ Շատ առողջարար է, հետն էլ անվճար  :Smile:  Մարզադահլիճն էլ է իհարկե լավ բան, փորձիր:

Ու դե չգիտեմ դու ոնց, բայց ծխելն ու ալկոհոլի օգտագործումն էլ է վատ ազդում իմունիտետի վրա: Ես ընդհանրապես ոչ մի գրամ ալկոհոլ չեմ օգտագործում, անգամ դեպքից դեպք: Դե ծխելն էլ Հայաստանից գնալուց հետո թողեցի: Սնունդն էլ՝ մենակ առողջ: Հայաստանում ահագին հաճախ էի հիվանդանում, թույլ էի: Իսկ հիմա ավելի առողջ եմ ինձ զգում, քան քսան տարեկանում էի:

----------

boooooooom (01.04.2016), Cassiopeia (31.03.2016), impression (01.04.2016), John (31.03.2016), Ruby Rue (01.04.2016), Նաիրուհի (31.03.2016), Ուլուանա (01.04.2016), Վիշապ (01.04.2016), Տրիբուն (31.03.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ռուբ, շատ կարևոր ա քնելը: Ոչ մի բան քնի հաշվին մի արա: Գտի քո նորմալ տևողությունը (պիտի որ 7-9 ժամ լինի) ու էդքան քնի: Մեկ էլ աշխատի անպայման սպիտակուցներով հարուստ սնունդ ուտել: Իմունիտետը սպիտակուց ա: Եթե սպիտակուց բավարար չափով չես ստանում, բնականաբար օրգանիզմդ բավարար չափով իմունիտետային սպիտակուցներ (հակամարմիններ) չի սինթեզում: Եթե բուսակեր չես, միսը խնդիրը կլուծի: Եթե բուսակեր ես, ձու ու կաթնամթերք անպայման ներառի ռացիոնումդ:

----------

boooooooom (01.04.2016), CactuSoul (31.03.2016), Cassiopeia (31.03.2016), Rammstein (31.03.2016), Ruby Rue (01.04.2016), Նաիրուհի (31.03.2016), Ուլուանա (01.04.2016), Վիշապ (01.04.2016), Տրիբուն (31.03.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իսկ ասենք ռեգուլյար վիտամիններ ընդունելու մասին ի՞նչ կասեք։ 

Ես շուտ-շուտ չեմ հիվանդանում, իմունիտետս ոնց որ տեղն ա, բայց սկսել եմ շուտ հոգնել։ Տարին մի երկու անգամ վիտամինների կուրս եմ ընդունում։ Բայց մի օր ասեցին որ երիկամներիս հերը կարող ա անիծեմ տենց։ Ճի՞շտ ա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ ասենք ռեգուլյար վիտամիններ ընդունելու մասին ի՞նչ կասեք։ 
> 
> Ես շուտ-շու չեմ հիվանդանում, իմունիտետս ոնց որ տեղն ա, բայց սկսել եմ շուտ հոգնել։ Տարին մի երկու անգամ վիտամինների կուրս եմ ընդունում։ Բայց մի օր ասեցին որ երիկամներիս հերը կարող ա անիծեմ տենց։ Ճի՞շտ ա։


Երիկամների հերն անիծելը չափազանցված ա, բայց էդ վիտամինային կուրսերը լրիվ անիմաստ են, եթե հետազոտությամբ հաստատված կոնկրետ վիտամինի դեֆիցիտ չունես: Առողջ սնվելը հերիք ա: 
Ես վիտամին D եմ խմում, բայց դե էդ մութ ու ցուրտ երկրների պրոբլեմն ա: Ստեղ սաղ խմում են: Մինչև ամառ խմելու եմ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Երիկամների հերն անիծելը չափազանցված ա, բայց էդ վիտամինային կուրսերը լրիվ անիմաստ են, եթե հետազոտությամբ հաստատված կոնկրետ վիտամինի դեֆիցիտ չունես: Առողջ սնվելը հերիք ա: 
> Ես վիտամին D եմ խմում, բայց դե էդ մութ ու ցուրտ երկրների պրոբլեմն ա: Ստեղ սաղ խմում են: Մինչև ամառ խմելու եմ:


Հաստատված ոչ մի բանի պակաս չունեմ, բայց էն վիտամին կոմպլեքսներից եմ խմում, որ ամեն ինչ կա գումարած միներալներ։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Իսկ ասենք ռեգուլյար վիտամիններ ընդունելու մասին ի՞նչ կասեք։ 
> 
> Ես շուտ-շուտ չեմ հիվանդանում, իմունիտետս ոնց որ տեղն ա, բայց սկսել եմ շուտ հոգնել։ Տարին մի երկու անգամ վիտամինների կուրս եմ ընդունում։ Բայց մի օր ասեցին որ երիկամներիս հերը կարող ա անիծեմ տենց։ Ճի՞շտ ա։


Ժամանակին ես էլ էի հրապուրվել մուլտիվիտամիններով, բայց ինձ թվում է դրանց մեծամասնությունը սերտիֆիկացված/ստուգված չեն ու չգիտես բաղադրությունը համապատասխանում է, թե չէ, ու շատ շատ պլացեբոյի էֆեկտ կարող են թողնել:
Ու, ինձ թվում է վիտամինների տված օգուտը զրոյականից չնչինի սահմաններում է, ավելի շատ մարդուս կյանքի որակի վրա ազդում է ապրելակերպն ու սնունդը, ոնց որ վերևում մարդիկ շատ ճիշտ գրել են: 
Ես անցած տարի համարյա մեռնում էի անքնությունից ու քնի օբստրուկտիվ ապնոէից, որոնց պատճառով ամբողջ օրը հոգնած քարշ էի գալիս:
Իմ «խելացի» բժիշկն ինձ CPAP դիմակ խորհուրդ տվեց (ամենալավ լուծումն էր ըստ իրեն, թէ չէ ինձ մահ էր սպասվում), 
բայց համառ որոնումներից հետո ես ինքս ինձ նշանակեցի ակտիվ սպորտով զբաղվել՝ այդ թվում ծանրություններով վարժություններ, վազք, հեծանիվ, ինտերվալ, գումարած *պարտադիր ռեժիմով քուն* , 
անկախ նրանից քունս տանում է թե չէ, լավ եմ քնում, թե վատ, պառկում եմ ամենաուշը 10:30 (հանգամանքների բերումով պառկելն ու քնելը ժամանակ առ ժամանակ իրար հետ չեն բռնում, նո էտը կդաբռու), իսկ զարթնում եմ 6-ին: 
Հիմա մենակ խմում եմ կալցիում+մագնեզիում կոմպլեքս, որովհետև ըստ անալիզների ոսկորներս թուլացել էին վատ քնի պատճառով, չգիտեմ օգուտ տալիս է, թե չէ, համենայն դեպս մաքսիմում ոտքերս են թեթև ցավում ինտերվալ վազքից հետո: 
Մեկ էլ վարժություններից առաջ կամ հետո պրոտեինով կոկտեյլ եմ խմում՝ պրոտեինի փոշի+նշի կաթ+բանան ու սառույց:
Ապնոէս անհետացել է, հոգնածությունս անցել է, սկսել եմ լավ քնել, կյանքը կամաց կամաց սկսել է դզվել :Ճ
Առհասարակ, ինձ թվում է մարդ պիտի գոնե մինիմում կարդիո անի (ասենք թեթև վազք, 40-60 րոպե), սրտամկանը ուժեղացնելու ու ֆիզիկական վիճակը նորմալ պահելու համար:
Երևանի փողոցները առավոտ շուտ վազելու համար ընտիր են (ես որ եկել էի, վազում էի), մեր անկյալ ժողովուրդը մինչև 8-ը քնում է, ու փողոցներն ու մայթերն ազատ են, գումարած ամեն կես կիլոմետրը մեկ կարելի է պուլպուլակ ճարել ջուր խմելու համար :Ճ Միակ պրոբլեմը խայտառակ անորակ օդն է (չնայած երևանցիներիս մեծ մասը պնդում է, թե աշխարհի ամենամաքուր օդը Երևանում է):
Մեր սպորտային կոմլեքսներն էլ վատը չեն, ես «Գրանդ սպորտ» էի գնում, վատը չէր:

----------

John (01.04.2016), Ruby Rue (01.04.2016), Ուլուանա (01.04.2016), Տրիբուն (01.04.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Քունն իրոք շատ կարևոր ա, պետք չի թերագնահատել. եթե քո օրգանիզմի համար անհրաժեշտ քունը չառնես, մնացած բաներով կարգավորելը շատ–շատ բարդ ա։ Սնունդն ու ֆիզիկական ակտիվությունն էլ են, իհարկե, խիստ կարևոր, բայց քնին ոչինչ չի փոխարինում, ցավոք։ Ես էլ եմ վերջերս ուշ քնում, շուտ վեր կենում, ու, փաստորեն, ինձ անհրաժեշտից քիչ եմ քնում, հետևանքներն էլ արդեն պարզ զգում եմ... Սենց թեմաներն ինձ համար էդ առումով լավ հիշեցում են. հույս ունեմ՝ մոտ ապագայում խելոք բալիկ կդառնամ  :Lazy: ։

----------

Ruby Rue (01.04.2016), Զաքար (01.04.2016)

----------


## impression

ես ինչ անցել եմ համեմատաբար առողջ ապրելակերպի՝ բացարձակ ոչ մի ֆաստ ֆուդ, միրգ, բանջարեղեն բոլ-բոլ, նորմալ քնել, օրը մեկուկես լիտր ջուր խմել պարտադիր, ամբողջ օրը կոմպլիմենտներ եմ ստանում, թե ինչ լավն ա դարձել մաշկս, ինչ թարմ տեսք ունեմ և այլն: ու ես էլ ինձ ահագին լավ եմ զգում, էներգիաս էլ ավելացել ա: իմ կարծիքով ահավոր կարևոր ա բավարար քանակության ջուր խմելը: հետո կոնկրետ ես փորձում եմ մենակ ջրով էլ յոլա գնալ, ջուրը դարձել ա իմ հիմնական ու, կարելի ա ասել համարյա թե միակ հեղուկը: մեկ էլ սուրճ եմ խմում, բայց պետք ա դա էլ պակասեցնել կամ վերացնել:

----------

boooooooom (01.04.2016), CactuSoul (01.04.2016), John (01.04.2016), Աթեիստ (01.04.2016), Ռուֆուս (01.04.2016), Տրիբուն (01.04.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժամանակին ես էլ էի հրապուրվել մուլտիվիտամիններով, բայց ինձ թվում է դրանց մեծամասնությունը սերտիֆիկացված/ստուգված չեն ու չգիտես բաղադրությունը համապատասխանում է, թե չէ, ու շատ շատ պլացեբոյի էֆեկտ կարող են թողնել:
> Ու, ինձ թվում է վիտամինների տված օգուտը զրոյականից չնչինի սահմաններում է, ավելի շատ մարդուս կյանքի որակի վրա ազդում է ապրելակերպն ու սնունդը, ոնց որ վերևում մարդիկ շատ ճիշտ գրել են: 
> Ես անցած տարի համարյա մեռնում էի անքնությունից ու քնի օբստրուկտիվ ապնոէից, որոնց պատճառով ամբողջ օրը հոգնած քարշ էի գալիս:
> Իմ «խելացի» բժիշկն ինձ CPAP դիմակ խորհուրդ տվեց (ամենալավ լուծումն էր ըստ իրեն, թէ չէ ինձ մահ էր սպասվում), 
> բայց համառ որոնումներից հետո ես ինքս ինձ նշանակեցի ակտիվ սպորտով զբաղվել՝ այդ թվում ծանրություններով վարժություններ, վազք, հեծանիվ, ինտերվալ, գումարած *պարտադիր ռեժիմով քուն* , 
> անկախ նրանից քունս տանում է թե չէ, լավ եմ քնում, թե վատ, պառկում եմ ամենաուշը 10:30 (հանգամանքների բերումով պառկելն ու քնելը ժամանակ առ ժամանակ իրար հետ չեն բռնում, նո էտը կդաբռու), իսկ զարթնում եմ 6-ին: 
> Հիմա մենակ խմում եմ կալցիում+մագնեզիում կոմպլեքս, որովհետև ըստ անալիզների ոսկորներս թուլացել էին վատ քնի պատճառով, չգիտեմ օգուտ տալիս է, թե չէ, համենայն դեպս մաքսիմում ոտքերս են թեթև ցավում ինտերվալ վազքից հետո: 
> Մեկ էլ վարժություններից առաջ կամ հետո պրոտեինով կոկտեյլ եմ խմում՝ պրոտեինի փոշի+նշի կաթ+բանան ու սառույց:
> Ապնոէս անհետացել է, հոգնածությունս անցել է, սկսել եմ լավ քնել, կյանքը կամաց կամաց սկսել է դզվել :Ճ
> ...


Չգիտեմ ինչից ա, բայց ընդհանրապես վերջին ժամանակներս բժիշկները հակված են «հեշտ» լուծումների: Իմունիտետդ լավ չի՞: Դե լավ, իմունոխթանիչ կնշանակեմ: Աչքերդ ցավու՞մ են կոմպի դեմը նստելուց: Կաթիլներ կնշանակեմ: Անքնություն ունե՞ս: Քնաբեր կնշանակեմ: Բայց լիքը-լիքը խնդիրներ կան, որ ընդամենը ապրելակերպ փոխելով կարելի ա լուծել: Ու շատ քիչ են էնպիսի բժիշկները, որոնք ապրելակերպից են սկսում:

----------

ivy (01.04.2016), Զաքար (01.04.2016), Նաիրուհի (01.04.2016), Ուլուանա (01.04.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չգիտեմ ինչից ա, բայց ընդհանրապես վերջին ժամանակներս բժիշկները հակված են «հեշտ» լուծումների: Իմունիտետդ լավ չի՞: Դե լավ, իմունոխթանիչ կնշանակեմ: Աչքերդ ցավու՞մ են կոմպի դեմը նստելուց: Կաթիլներ կնշանակեմ: Անքնություն ունե՞ս: Քնաբեր կնշանակեմ: Բայց լիքը-լիքը խնդիրներ կան, որ ընդամենը ապրելակերպ փոխելով կարելի ա լուծել: Ու շատ քիչ են էնպիսի բժիշկները, որոնք ապրելակերպից են սկսում:


Էդ երևի էն քիչ բաներից ա բժշկության ոլորտում, որ Հայաստանում դեռ մի քիչ լավ ա, այսինքն՝ բացի դեղերից, նաև ապրելակերպի փոփոխության վերաբերյալ խորհուրդներ կարող ա տան գոնե երբեմն։ Իսկ ԱՄՆ–ում էդ առումով լրիվ կատաստրոֆա ա. ցանկացած առողջական խնդրի դեպքում միանգամից դեղ կամ վիտամին են դեմ տալիս, սննդի, ապրելակերպի միջոցով խնդիրը լուծելու մասին ոչ մի խոսք։ Իրանց ստանդարտ մոտեցումն էս ա. «Դեղերդ խմի, գնա, ի՜նչ ուզում ես՝ արա»։ Եղել ա, նույնիսկ ինքս եմ ասել՝ իսկ հնարավոր չի՞ սննդի միջոցով էդ հարցը կարգավորեմ, էդ դեղը չընդունեմ, որովհետև կարդացել եմ, որ էսինչ, էնինչ սննդամթերքը նպաստում ա սրան, էնինչը՝ հակառակը՝ վատացնում ա, և այլն, միանգամից դեմքին հավանություն չտվող արտահայտություն տալով՝ ասեց. «Չէ՜, իմաստ չունի, ավելի լավ ա՝ էդ դեղն ընդունի, ու ինչ ուզում ես՝ կեր»։ Ոչ մի բանով չեն նպաստում, որ մարդը ձգտի առողջ ապրելակերպի։ Կարծում եմ՝ պացիենտներն էլ են ահագին նպաստել էդ մոտեցման ձևավորմանը. ենթադրում եմ, որ շատերն ուղղակի հակված չեն, էդքան կամք ու պատրաստակամություն չեն գտնում իրենց մեջ սննդակարգում ու ապրելակերպում որևէ փոփոխություն անելու, դրա համար էլ բժիշկներն էլ են արդեն ավտոմատ ենթադրում, որ, մեկ ա, չի անելու էդ բաները, ավելի լավ ա՝ միանգամից դեղերը դեմ տամ, պրծնեմ։ Դե, դեղ խմելն ավելի հեշտ ա, քան ինչ–որ բան ստիպված անելը կամ ինչ–որ բանից հրաժարվելը, որին սովոր ես։

----------

CactuSoul (03.04.2016), John (01.04.2016), Զաքար (01.04.2016), Նիկեա (03.04.2016), Տրիբուն (01.04.2016)

----------


## Ruby Rue

> Որպես ամբողջ օրը դրսերում լինող մարդ, մի քիչ իմ փորձով կիսվեմ, հատկապես որ իմունիտետս ոնց որ թե լավ վիճակում է: 
> Նախ միշտ կարելի է հետը  ուտելիք վերցնել, կամ գոնե առողջ «սնեքս»: Ես ամեն օր հետս մի տուփիկով կտրտած միրգ ու բանջարեղեն եմ վերցնում: Չնայած մեր ճաշարանում էլ միշտ լիքը թարմ բանջարեղեն կա: Բայց հետը վիտամիններով լի, առողջ ուտելիք ունենալը ահագին պրակտիկ բան է։
> Իհարկե սովորելու վրա է: Կարող է սկզբում ալարես, բայց որ քեզ սովորեցնես, հետո արդեն մեխանիկորեն կստացվի: Ես դեռ քնելուց առաջ եմ տուփիկս պատրաստում, դնում սառնարանը, որ առավոտյան ժամանակ չծախսեմ: 
> Ցանկության դեպքում դրսում էլ կարելի է ահագին առողջ սնվել. ասենք թարմ սալաթ առնել մի կտոր պիցայի տեղը։ 
> Այսինքն՝ դրսում լինելը խնդիր չի, կարելի է էդ պայմաններում էլ լրիվ առողջ սնվել: 
> 
> Իսկ սպորտի հարցում կարելի է ուղղակի սկսել վազելուց։ Էս անգամ Երևանում էլ եմ արդեն նկատեցում վազող մարդիկ: Իրիկունները դուրս արի մի կես ժամ - մի ժամ վազիր։ Շատ առողջարար է, հետն էլ անվճար  Մարզադահլիճն էլ է իհարկե լավ բան, փորձիր:
> 
> Ու դե չգիտեմ դու ոնց, բայց ծխելն ու ալկոհոլի օգտագործումն էլ է վատ ազդում իմունիտետի վրա: Ես ընդհանրապես ոչ մի գրամ ալկոհոլ չեմ օգտագործում, անգամ դեպքից դեպք: Դե ծխելն էլ Հայաստանից գնալուց հետո թողեցի: Սնունդն էլ՝ մենակ առողջ: Հայաստանում ահագին հաճախ էի հիվանդանում, թույլ էի: Իսկ հիմա ավելի առողջ եմ ինձ զգում, քան քսան տարեկանում էի:


Հարցն էն ա, որ մի քանի ամիս ա, որ ընդհանրապես ալկոհոլ չեմ օգտագործում, վերջին անգամ որ գինի փորձեցի մի քիչ, սիրտս խառնեց: Ոչ էլ ծխում եմ: Իմ սիրած ուտելիքներն էլ հիմնականում թարմ մրգերն ու բանջարեղեններն են, ու ֆաստ ֆուդ էլ չեմ սիրում: Բայց դե հիմնականում միշտ թույլ, գլխացավերով ֆռֆռում եմ:  :Smile: 
Ես էլ եմ աշխատում սնունդը տանից վերցնել, բայց բանջարեղեն բան դնում եմ հացի մեջ, տենց արագ ա ուտել: Բայց կփորձեմ տուփիկով վերցնել:




> Չգիտեմ ինչից ա, բայց ընդհանրապես վերջին ժամանակներս բժիշկները հակված են «հեշտ» լուծումների: Իմունիտետդ լավ չի՞: Դե լավ, իմունոխթանիչ կնշանակեմ: Աչքերդ ցավու՞մ են կոմպի դեմը նստելուց: Կաթիլներ կնշանակեմ: Անքնություն ունե՞ս: Քնաբեր կնշանակեմ: Բայց լիքը-լիքը խնդիրներ կան, որ ընդամենը ապրելակերպ փոխելով կարելի ա լուծել: Ու շատ քիչ են էնպիսի բժիշկները, որոնք ապրելակերպից են սկսում:


Կա տենց բան:  :Smile:  Ինձ վերջերս իմունոմոդուլյատոր էին նշանակել, սրսկվում էի, բայց դե օգուտ չտվեց: Ու հիմա ինձ թվում ա, որ կենսակերպը փոխելն ա ամենակարևոր բանը, ու ոնց հասկացա` ճիշտ ա թվում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չգիտեմ ինչից ա, բայց ընդհանրապես վերջին ժամանակներս բժիշկները հակված են «հեշտ» լուծումների: Իմունիտետդ լավ չի՞: Դե լավ, իմունոխթանիչ կնշանակեմ: Աչքերդ ցավու՞մ են կոմպի դեմը նստելուց: Կաթիլներ կնշանակեմ: Անքնություն ունե՞ս: Քնաբեր կնշանակեմ: Բայց լիքը-լիքը խնդիրներ կան, որ ընդամենը ապրելակերպ փոխելով կարելի ա լուծել: Ու շատ քիչ են էնպիսի բժիշկները, որոնք ապրելակերպից են սկսում:


Շահերի հակասությունն է պատճառը: Եթե բոլոր մարդիկ անցնեն առողջ ապրելակերպի՝ բժիշկները կդառնան անգործ: 
Հնարավոր է, որ շատ բժիշկները կոմիսիոններ են ստանում դեղագործական կամպանիաներից հիվանդին համապատասխան դեղերը նշանակելու դեպքում:
Հայաստանում շատ հաճախ կհանդիպեք բժիշկների, որ քեզ կոնկրետ դեղատուն են ուղարկում կոնկրետ դեղ առնելու, եթե ալտերնատիվ ես հարցնում, քարկապ են ընկնում: 
Կամ եթե ասենք այլ բժիշտ-մասնագետի կարիքը կա, բժիշկդ քեզ պաս է տալիս իր նախընտրած բժշկին, ու իրար մեջ ենթադրում եմ, որ փոխադարձ պայմանավորվածություններ կան, և այն:
Ընդհանրապես բժշկությունն ու դեղագործությունը ամենակեղտոտ բիզնեսներից մեկն են:
Մյուս կողմից էլ, սովորաբար առողջական խնդիրներ ունեցողների զգալի մասը հիմնականում հակված են «հեշտ լուծումերի»՝ պրոբլեմ ունե՞ս՝ դեղ ես խմում անցնում է:
Թե չէ ասենք՝ տանջանքով առավոտ շուտ արթնացի, որ մարզվես, քեզ ստիպիր մինչև վերջ ու տեղը տեղին վարժություններ անել, հետևիր սննդիդ, գիշերները կինո մի նայի, կոֆե մի խմի, շոկոլադ, պաղպաղակ, տորթ մի կեր, մի ծխի ու էլի լիքը զրկանքներ, ու՞մն է պետք այդ ամենը:
Ապրելակերպ փոխելը ոնց որ էդքան էլ «ընդհամենը» չի ու դրա համար ահագին կամք ու համբերություն է պետք, որովհետև անբավարար մարզավիճակ ունեցողի համար ահագին դժվար է սպորտով զբաղվել սկսելը ու պիտի ցածր ծանրաբեռնվածություններից հետևողականորեն, աստիճանաբար, առանց ընկճվելու անցնես նորմալ ծանրաբենռվածությունների, որ ընկնես հունի մեջ, իսկ դա ամիսներ է տևում:
Բայց հենց որ հունի մեջ ես մտնում, էդ ժամանակ քեզ լիքը դրական զգացողություններ են սպասվում՝ որպես բոնուս քո չարչարանքների համար :Ճ

----------

CactuSoul (03.04.2016), impression (02.04.2016), Ուլուանա (01.04.2016)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հարցն էն ա, որ մի քանի ամիս ա, որ ընդհանրապես ալկոհոլ չեմ օգտագործում, վերջին անգամ որ գինի փորձեցի մի քիչ, սիրտս խառնեց: Ոչ էլ ծխում եմ: Իմ սիրած ուտելիքներն էլ հիմնականում թարմ մրգերն ու բանջարեղեններն են, ու ֆաստ ֆուդ էլ չեմ սիրում: Բայց դե հիմնականում միշտ թույլ, գլխացավերով ֆռֆռում եմ: 
> Ես էլ եմ աշխատում սնունդը տանից վերցնել, բայց բանջարեղեն բան դնում եմ հացի մեջ, տենց արագ ա ուտել: Բայց կփորձեմ տուփիկով վերցնել:


Ռուբի, մրգերը ու շատ բանջարներ հիմնականում ածխաջրեր են, կոպիտ ասած՝ շաքար, ու միշտ չի, որ շատ մրգեր ուտելը առողջարար է: 
Դու կարող ես չափավորել-պակասեցնել ածխաջրերը քո սննդի մեջ ու միևնույն ժամանակ ավելացնել սպիտակուցները, մի խոսքով անցնել բարձր սպիտակուցային ու ցածր ածխաջրային դիետայի, ոնց որ Բյուրն է ասում:
Միևնույն ժամանակ մարզվիր ու պահպանիր քնել-արթնանալու ռեժիմը խստորեն:
Սկիզբը դժվար է, վերջը՝ հեշտ:

----------

Ruby Rue (03.04.2016), Մանուլ (02.04.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մենակ մի բան էլի ժող. սուրճ ն ու շոկոլադը ռացիոնից հանելն առողջ ապրելակերպի նախապայման չի: Երկուսի դեպքում էլ խնդիրը միջի շաքարն ա:

----------

GriFFin (05.04.2016), Rammstein (04.04.2016)

----------


## Մանուլ

> Ռուբի, մրգերը ու շատ բանջարներ հիմնականում ածխաջրեր են, կոպիտ ասած՝ շաքար, ու միշտ չի, որ շատ մրգեր ուտելը առողջարար է: 
> Դու կարող ես չափավորել-պակասեցնել ածխաջրերը քո սննդի մեջ ու միևնույն ժամանակ ավելացնել սպիտակուցները, մի խոսքով անցնել բարձր սպիտակուցային ու ցածր ածխաջրային դիետայի, ոնց որ Բյուրն է ասում:
> Միևնույն ժամանակ մարզվիր ու պահպանիր քնել-արթնանալու ռեժիմը խստորեն:
> Սկիզբը դժվար է, վերջը՝ հեշտ:


Չգիտեմ որ դիետան է (Դյուկան կամ կրեմլյան), որ մթերքների ցանկի դիմաց նշված է ածխաջրերի պարունակությունը: Ես դրան հակաածխաջրային դիետա եմ ասում, որի շնորհիվ, բնականաբար սկսում ես ավելի շատ սպիտակուցներ ընդունել: 

Ամռանը մի շաբաթ կամ 10 օր հակաածխաջրային դիետա եմ պահել ու ինձ էնքան թեթև էի զգում: Չնայած ավելորդ քաշի խնդիր չունեմ, բայց, կարծում եմ, բոլորս էլ ավելորդ ճարպեր ունենք :Jpit: : Այս դիետայի շնորհիվ երևի տասն անգամ ավելի քիչ հաց եմ օգտագործում, իսկ մինչև էդ չէի պատկերացնում, որ կարող եմ առանց հացի ուտել:

Ինչ վերաբերում է իմունիտետին, վերջերս զարմանում եմ իմունիտետիս վրա :ճ Ամռանը մի քանի անգամ մի քանի օրով փորձել եմ առողջ սնվել, մեկումեջ մարզանք եմ արել ''եթե կինը սկսել է դիետա պահել և մարզանք անել, ապա 2 ժամից գնալու է ծով'' տրամաբանությամբ :LOL:  (հեռախոսով հայերեն չակերտ չունեմ :Sad: ):
Սեպտեմբերից էս կողմ ընդհանրապես սննդակարգիս չեմ հետևում, միայն մեկ-մեկ շատ ուշ ժամի ինձ զսպում եմ և չեմ ուտում, մեկ էլ դե հացն եմ պակասեցրել: Ոչ էլ մարզանք եմ անում, էս ընթացքում 2-3 օր եմ արել: Բայց, ինչքան էլ տարօրինակ ա, իմունիտետս ինձնից չի նեղացել, ընդամենը 2 անգամ եմ հիվանդացել: Իսկ ես սովորաբար գրիպների սեզոնը սկսվելուց հետո` հոկտեմբերից սկսած, մի 5-6 անգամ հիվանդանում եմ ու լավանալուց էլ մինչև վերջ չեմ լավանում: 
Վերջին 2 օրում նենց եմ մրսել, որ մի տարի առաջ անկասկած կհիվանդանայի, բայց ոնց որ թե լավ եմ)) Չգիտեմ, միգուցե ամռանը կատարած ''աշխատանքիս'' արդյունքները մինչև հիմա արտահայտվում են, բայց, ամեն դեպքում, զարմանում եմ, էնքան եմ ասելու, աչքով տամ :Jpit: :

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ճիշտն ասած՝ էդ հակաածխաջրային սննդակարգերին մեծ կասկածանքով եմ վերաբերվում։ Որ տենց լիներ, հումակերները ոչ թե կատարյալ կամ համարյա կատարյալ առողջություն կունենային, այլ վաղուց մեռած պիտի լինեին, էլի, քանի որ նրանց սննդակարգը համարյա ամբողջությամբ ածխաջրերից ա կազմված։ Էլ չեմ ասում, որ ես ինքս ինձ վրա զգացել եմ, որ ինչքան շատ եմ թարմ միրգ–բանջարեղեն ու քիչ սպիտակուցներ օգտագործում, էնքան ավելի թեթև ու առույգ եմ ինձ զգում։ Կյանքումս էնքան թեթև ու առույգ չեմ զգացել, ինչքան էն մի շաբաթը, երբ բացառապես հում ուտելիքով եմ սնվել. մարմինս ընդհանրապես չէի զգում, ստամոքսս՝ առավել ևս, ու ընդհանրապես ֆիզիկական ոչ մի դիսկոմֆորտ։ Իսկ որ մի քանի օր մենակ սպիտակուց ստանամ կամ հիմնականում սպիտակուց, պատկերացնում եմ՝ ինչ օրը կընկնեմ... 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա հացին, ապա էդ մի հարցում համաձայն եմ. ինչքան քիչ, էնքան լավ։ Իսկ եթե լրիվ առանց հացի կարողանաք, ընդհանրապես գերազանց կլինի։

----------


## Մանուլ

> Ճիշտն ասած՝ էդ հակաածխաջրային սննդակարգերին մեծ կասկածանքով եմ վերաբերվում։ Որ տենց լիներ, հումակերները ոչ թե կատարյալ կամ համարյա կատարյալ առողջություն կունենային, այլ վաղուց մեռած պիտի լինեին, էլի, քանի որ նրանց սննդակարգը համարյա ամբողջությամբ ածխաջրերից ա կազմված։ Էլ չեմ ասում, որ ես ինքս ինձ վրա զգացել եմ, որ ինչքան շատ եմ թարմ միրգ–բանջարեղեն ու քիչ սպիտակուցներ օգտագործում, էնքան ավելի թեթև ու առույգ եմ ինձ զգում։ Կյանքումս էնքան թեթև ու առույգ չեմ զգացել, ինչքան էն մի շաբաթը, երբ բացառապես հում ուտելիքով եմ սնվել. մարմինս ընդհանրապես չէի զգում, ստամոքսս՝ առավել ևս, ու ընդհանրապես ֆիզիկական ոչ մի դիսկոմֆորտ։ Իսկ որ մի քանի օր մենակ սպիտակուց ստանամ կամ հիմնականում սպիտակուց, պատկերացնում եմ՝ ինչ օրը կընկնեմ... 
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա հացին, ապա էդ մի հարցում համաձայն եմ. ինչքան քիչ, էնքան լավ։ Իսկ եթե ընդհանրպես առանց հացի կարողանաք, ընդհանրապես գերազանց կլինի։


Դե օրգանիզմները տարբեր են: Ես չեմ պնդում, որ դա ա ճիշտը, բայց իմ վրա լավ ա ազդում: Ես ավելի թեթև եմ զգում եփած ուտելիքներից, քան հում: 

Համ էլ հակաածխաջրային դիետայի ժամանակ օրական մինչև 40 գրամ ածխաջուր եմ ուտում :Smile: : Բայց ասում եմ, դա մի անգամ եմ կարողացել պահել, հիմա ուզում եմ, բայց քանի որ մամաս ա մտածում ինչ եփի, ես ալարում եմ ինձ համար առանձին ինչ-որ բան սարքել: Համ էլ հաց չեմ ուտում, բայց խմորեղեն ուտում եմ  :Jpit: :

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ճիշտն ասած՝ էդ հակաածխաջրային սննդակարգերին մեծ կասկածանքով եմ վերաբերվում։ Որ տենց լիներ, հումակերները ոչ թե կատարյալ կամ համարյա կատարյալ առողջություն կունենային, այլ վաղուց մեռած պիտի լինեին, էլի, քանի որ նրանց սննդակարգը համարյա ամբողջությամբ ածխաջրերից ա կազմված։ Էլ չեմ ասում, որ ես ինքս ինձ վրա զգացել եմ, որ ինչքան շատ եմ թարմ միրգ–բանջարեղեն ու քիչ սպիտակուցներ օգտագործում, էնքան ավելի թեթև ու առույգ եմ ինձ զգում։ Կյանքումս էնքան թեթև ու առույգ չեմ զգացել, ինչքան էն մի շաբաթը, երբ բացառապես հում ուտելիքով եմ սնվել. մարմինս ընդհանրապես չէի զգում, ստամոքսս՝ առավել ևս, ու ընդհանրապես ֆիզիկական ոչ մի դիսկոմֆորտ։ Իսկ որ մի քանի օր մենակ սպիտակուց ստանամ կամ հիմնականում սպիտակուց, պատկերացնում եմ՝ ինչ օրը կընկնեմ... 
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա հացին, ապա էդ մի հարցում համաձայն եմ. ինչքան քիչ, էնքան լավ։ Իսկ եթե լրիվ առանց հացի կարողանաք, ընդհանրապես գերազանց կլինի։


Ինչքան գիտեմ սպիտակուցների մեջ պարունակվող ամինաթթուները անհրաժեշտ են մարդուս հյուսվածքների բջիջների ռեգեներացիայի համար, ու եթե օրգանիզմում սպիտակուցների պակաս կա, ապա հյուսվածքները սկսում են բարակել։ Հա, սկզբի համար քաշ ես գցում, բայց զուտ նրա հաշվին, որ մկանները բարակում են ու նոսրանում։ Թեթև քաշի շնորհիվ գուցե ինչ-որ ժամանակ կարելի է «թեթև» զգալ, բայց երկարաժամկետ շանսեր կան հյուծվելու ու որոշ բարդ խնդիրեր ունենալու։ Գուցե պասիվ կենսակերպով ու առանց լուրջ ֆիզիկական ծանրաբեռնվածությունների կարելի է երկար «լավ զգալ», ես չգիտեմ։
Լիարժեք զգալու համար սովորաբար խորհուրդ է տրվում բալանսավորված օգտագործել մարդուս համար կենսական երեք խմբերն էլ՝ ածխաջրեր, սպիտակուցներ ու ճարպեր։  Ֆիզիկական ուժն ու էներգիան ավելացնելու համար խորհուրդ է տրվում ածխաջրերը նվազեցնելն ու սպիտակուցները ավելացնելը՝ համատեղելով ֆիզիկական ակտիվության հետ՝ կարդիո+ծանրություններով վարժություններ։ Պարտադիր չի բոդիբիլդինգով զվաղվել, բայց գոնե չափավոր զարգացած մկանները ինձ թվում է պետք են մարդ-կենդանուն անկած սեռից, ֆիզիկապես ուժեղ ու բավարարված զգալու համար։
Եթե թեթև զգալու կամ քաշի խնդիր կա, պարզապես պետք է հետևել որ ընդունված կալորիաները չգերազանցեն ծախսածը, անկախ նրանից, թե այդ կալորիաները սպիտակուցներից են, ածխաջրերից թե ճարպերից։

----------

Տրիբուն (02.04.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ճիշտն ասած՝ էդ հակաածխաջրային սննդակարգերին մեծ կասկածանքով եմ վերաբերվում։ Որ տենց լիներ, հումակերները ոչ թե կատարյալ կամ համարյա կատարյալ առողջություն կունենային, այլ վաղուց մեռած պիտի լինեին, էլի, քանի որ նրանց սննդակարգը համարյա ամբողջությամբ ածխաջրերից ա կազմված։ Էլ չեմ ասում, որ ես ինքս ինձ վրա զգացել եմ, որ ինչքան շատ եմ թարմ միրգ–բանջարեղեն ու քիչ սպիտակուցներ օգտագործում, էնքան ավելի թեթև ու առույգ եմ ինձ զգում։ Կյանքումս էնքան թեթև ու առույգ չեմ զգացել, ինչքան էն մի շաբաթը, երբ բացառապես հում ուտելիքով եմ սնվել. մարմինս ընդհանրապես չէի զգում, ստամոքսս՝ առավել ևս, ու ընդհանրապես ֆիզիկական ոչ մի դիսկոմֆորտ։ Իսկ որ մի քանի օր մենակ սպիտակուց ստանամ կամ հիմնականում սպիտակուց, պատկերացնում եմ՝ ինչ օրը կընկնեմ... 
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում ա հացին, ապա էդ մի հարցում համաձայն եմ. ինչքան քիչ, էնքան լավ։ Իսկ եթե լրիվ առանց հացի կարողանաք, ընդհանրապես գերազանց կլինի։


Ստաժավոր հումակերները հենց տենց էլ կան. լիքը առողջական պրոբլեմներ ունեն: Բացի նրանից, որ սպիտակուցներ բավարար չափով չեն ստանում, նաև ահռելի քանակությամբ մանրէներ են ընդունում, որոնք ընդամենը թեթևակի ջերմային մշակման արդյունքում կարող էին վերանալ:

Իհարկե պետք ա սպիտակուցներով հարուստ սնունդ ընդունել լավ իմունիտետի համար, բայց չարաշահել էլ չի կարելի, որովհետև երիկամների վրա ծանրաբեռնվածություն ա լինում: Համենայնդեպս, սպիտակուցային սնունդն էնպիսին ա, որ ուզես էլ, չես կարող շատ ուտել:

----------

Kita (02.04.2016), Տրիբուն (02.04.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինչքան գիտեմ սպիտակուցների մեջ պարունակվող ամինաթթուները անհրաժեշտ են մարդուս հյուսվածքների բջիջների ռեգեներացիայի համար, ու եթե օրգանիզմում սպիտակուցների պակաս կա, ապա հյուսվածքները սկսում են բարակել։ Հա, սկզբի համար քաշ ես գցում, բայց զուտ նրա հաշվին, որ մկանները բարակում են ու նոսրանում։ Թեթև քաշի շնորհիվ գուցե ինչ-որ ժամանակ կարելի է «թեթև» զգալ, բայց երկարաժամկետ շանսեր կան հյուծվելու ու որոշ բարդ խնդիրեր ունենալու։ Գուցե պասիվ կենսակերպով ու առանց լուրջ ֆիզիկական ծանրաբեռնվածությունների կարելի է երկար «լավ զգալ», ես չգիտեմ։
> Լիարժեք զգալու համար սովորաբար խորհուրդ է տրվում բալանսավորված օգտագործել մարդուս համար կենսական երեք խմբերն էլ՝ ածխաջրեր, սպիտակուցներ ու ճարպեր։  Ֆիզիկական ուժն ու էներգիան ավելացնելու համար խորհուրդ է տրվում ածխաջրերը նվազեցնելն ու սպիտակուցները ավելացնելը՝ համատեղելով ֆիզիկական ակտիվության հետ՝ կարդիո+ծանրություններով վարժություններ։ Պարտադիր չի բոդիբիլդինգով զվաղվել, բայց գոնե չափավոր զարգացած մկանները ինձ թվում է պետք են մարդ-կենդանուն անկած սեռից, ֆիզիկապես ուժեղ ու բավարարված զգալու համար։
> Եթե թեթև զգալու կամ քաշի խնդիր կա, պարզապես պետք է հետևել որ ընդունված կալորիաները չգերազանցեն ծախսածը, անկախ նրանից, թե այդ կալորիաները սպիտակուցներից են, ածխաջրերից թե ճարպերից։


Էս ընդունած ու ծախսած կալորիաների հաշվարկը չգիտեմ ինչու ա ԱՄՆ-ում էդքան պոպուլյար, բայց քաշ չավելացնելու համար կիրառվող բավական սխալ մեթոդ ա մի շարք պատճառներով: Նախ, շատ դժվար ա հաշվարկել, թե ինչքան ես ծախսում: Լավ, ասենք ֆիզիկական աշխատանքն ըստ քաշի հաշվեցինք: Բայց մարդիկ շատ տարբեր նյութափոխանակություն ունեն, ու էստեղ էլ ա էներգիա ծախսվում: Ավելին՝ սննդատեսակներ կան, որ նյութափոխանակությունն արագացնում են, սննդատեսակներ կան՝ դանդաղացնում են: Ընդհանուր առմամբ ուղղակի առողջ սնվելը հերիք ա քաշ չավելացնելու համար:

----------

Տրիբուն (02.04.2016)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էս ընդունած ու ծախսած կալորիաների հաշվարկը չգիտեմ ինչու ա ԱՄՆ-ում էդքան պոպուլյար, բայց քաշ չավելացնելու համար կիրառվող բավական սխալ մեթոդ ա մի շարք պատճառներով: Նախ, շատ դժվար ա հաշվարկել, թե ինչքան ես ծախսում: Լավ, ասենք ֆիզիկական աշխատանքն ըստ քաշի հաշվեցինք: Բայց մարդիկ շատ տարբեր նյութափոխանակություն ունեն, ու էստեղ էլ ա էներգիա ծախսվում: Ավելին՝ սննդատեսակներ կան, որ նյութափոխանակությունն արագացնում են, սննդատեսակներ կան՝ դանդաղացնում են: Ընդհանուր առմամբ ուղղակի առողջ սնվելը հերիք ա քաշ չավելացնելու համար:


Բյուր ջան, ամերկացիք թիթիզ-միթիզ սարքեր ու ծրագրեր են օգտագործում (ասենք՝ fitbit) ծախսած կալորիաները ավտոմատ հաշվելու համար: Մնում է լրացնել ընդունած սնունդը, մոտավոր ստացած կալորիաների համար, ինչն էլ էդքան բարդ չի: Կարելի է առողջ սնվել ու շատ, ու չաղանալ ։Ճ

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ինչքան գիտեմ սպիտակուցների մեջ պարունակվող ամինաթթուները անհրաժեշտ են մարդուս հյուսվածքների բջիջների ռեգեներացիայի համար, ու եթե օրգանիզմում սպիտակուցների պակաս կա, ապա հյուսվածքները սկսում են բարակել։ Հա, սկզբի համար քաշ ես գցում, բայց զուտ նրա հաշվին, որ մկանները բարակում են ու նոսրանում։ Թեթև քաշի շնորհիվ գուցե ինչ-որ ժամանակ կարելի է «թեթև» զգալ, բայց երկարաժամկետ շանսեր կան հյուծվելու ու որոշ բարդ խնդիրեր ունենալու։ Գուցե պասիվ կենսակերպով ու առանց լուրջ ֆիզիկական ծանրաբեռնվածությունների կարելի է երկար «լավ զգալ», ես չգիտեմ։
> Լիարժեք զգալու համար սովորաբար խորհուրդ է տրվում բալանսավորված օգտագործել մարդուս համար կենսական երեք խմբերն էլ՝ ածխաջրեր, սպիտակուցներ ու ճարպեր։
> Ֆիզիկական ուժն ու էներգիան ավելացնելու համար խորհուրդ է տրվում ածխաջրերը նվազեցնելն ու սպիտակուցները ավելացնելը՝ համատեղելով ֆիզիկական ակտիվության հետ՝ կարդիո+ծանրություններով վարժություններ։ Պարտադիր չի բոդիբիլդինգով զվաղվել, բայց գոնե չափավոր զարգացած մկանները ինձ թվում է պետք են մարդ-կենդանուն անկած սեռից, ֆիզիկապես ուժեղ ու բավարարված զգալու համար։
> Եթե թեթև զգալու կամ քաշի խնդիր կա, պարզապես պետք է հետևել որ ընդունված կալորիաները չգերազանցեն ծախսածը, անկախ նրանից, թե այդ կալորիաները սպիտակուցներից են, ածխաջրերից թե ճարպերից։


Դե, ես չեմ էլ ասում, թե մենակ ածխաջրերով ա պետք սնվել։ Պարզ ա, որ սպիտակուցներ էլ են պետք, ճարպեր էլ, ուղղակի դրանց քանակությունն ա ինձ համար վիճելի։ 

Ինչ վերաբերում ա էդ ասածս թեթև զգալուն, ապա կոնկրետ իմ դեպքում թեթևությունը քաշի հետ ընդհանրապես կապ չուներ. ես սենց թե նենց ոչ միայն ավելորդ քաշ չունեմ, այլև նորմայից նույնիսկ ցածր ա քաշս, այսինքն՝ էդ մի շաբաթվա հումակերությունից քաշ չէի գցել, որ թեթև զգալս դրա շնորհիվ լիներ, էլի  :Jpit: ։ Զուտ կերածս օրգանիզմիս կողմից լիարժեք հաջող յուրացնելով էր պայմանավորված, ըստ իս։ Մի տեսակ իդեալական ֆիզիկական վիճակ ոնց որ լիներ։ Իհարկե, չեմ կարող հաստատ ասել, թե ավելի երկար շարունակելու դեպքում ոնց կզգայի ինձ, բայց ամեն դեպքում բազմաթիվ հումակերների փորձից գիտեմ, որ հումակերությամբ լիարժեք առողջ լինել հաջողվում ա (էլ չեմ խոսում լիքը լուրջ առողջական խնդիրներից ձերբազատվելու մասին), դե, սկզբնական շրջանում շատերի մոտ տեղի ունեցող դետոքսիկացիայի շրջանից հետո։

Իսկ ընդհանրապես համաձայն եմ, որ շատ բաներ անհատական են, ու ամեն օրգանիզմ տարբեր կերպ ա արձագանքում էս կամ էն սննդամթերքին ու սննդակարգին։ Բայց ամեն դեպքում կան ինչ–որ ընդհանուր չափանիշներ։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ստաժավոր հումակերները հենց տենց էլ կան. լիքը առողջական պրոբլեմներ ունեն: Բացի նրանից, որ սպիտակուցներ բավարար չափով չեն ստանում, նաև ահռելի քանակությամբ մանրէներ են ընդունում, որոնք ընդամենը թեթևակի ջերմային մշակման արդյունքում կարող էին վերանալ:


Բյուր, հետաքրքիր ա, քանի՞ ստաժավոր հումակերի ես ճանաչում, որ տենց համոզված պնդում ես, թե բոլոր ստաժավոր հումակերները լիքը առողջական խնդիրներ ունեն։ Ես, իհարկե, չեմ բացառում, որ էդպիսիք էլ կլինեն, քանի որ հումակեր լինելը, ինչպես նաև ցանկացած այլ սննդակարգի կամ սկզբունքի հետևելը դեռևս չի նշանակում, որ մարդ ամեն ինչը ճիշտ ա անում ու ամեն ինչին հետևողականորեն ա մոտենում, էդ պարզ ա։ Բայց նման պնդումը բոլոր ստաժավոր հումակերների վրա տարածելու համար պիտի որ լուրջ ստատիստիկա ունենաս։

Ընդհանրապես ես էն կարծիքին եմ, որ ցանկացած մոտեցում էլ ինքն իրանով համադարման չի կարող լինել. պիտի համակցված լինի մնացած ամեն ինչի հետ, որ իսկապես դրական ու ցանկալի արդյունք տա։ Ուղղակի կան մոտեցումներ, որ բավականաչափ ծանրակշիռ են քիչ թե շատ կայուն դրական արդյունք ապահովելու համար։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ...Կարելի է առողջ սնվել ու շատ, ու չաղանալ ։Ճ


Կներես, բայց սրան ոչ մի կերպ չեմ հավատում, եթե, իհարկե, «շատ»–ը վերաբերում ա առողջին, ոչ թե սննդի քանակին։ Իսկ եթե սննդի քանակին ա վերաբերում, ապա դա արդեն առողջ չի  :LOL: ։ Չնայած մի բան էլ կա. ես համոզված եմ, որ լրիվ առողջ սնվելու դեպքում օրգանիզմն ուղղակի չի կարող ավելորդ քանակությամբ սնունդ պահանջել, համենայնդեպս, ոչ էնքան, որ մարդ դրանից չաղանա, ավելորդ քաշ ձեռք բերի։ Երբ օրգանիզմն ընդհանուր առմամբ առողջ ա լինում, սովորաբար անառողջ բաներ չի էլ պահանջում։

Համենայնդեպս, ես դեռ չեմ հանդիպել առողջ սնվող, բայց ավելորդ քաշ ունեցող մարդու։ Չնայած չեմ կասկածում, որ լիքը ավելորդ քաշ ունեցող մարդիկ կպնդեն, որ իրենք առողջ են սնվում, բայց, չգիտես ոնց, չաղանում են, բայց, կներեք, սուտ ա։ Նման բան ասող ցանկացած մարդու սնվելուն մի քիչ կողքից հետևում ես, ու պարզ ա դառնում իրենց «առողջը»։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կներես, բայց սրան ոչ մի կերպ չեմ հավատում, եթե, իհարկե, «շատ»–ը վերաբերում ա առողջին, ոչ թե սննդի քանակին։ Իսկ եթե սննդի քանակին ա վերաբերում, ապա դա արդեն առողջ չի ։ Չնայած մի բան էլ կա. ես համոզված եմ, որ լրիվ առողջ սնվելու դեպքում օրգանիզմն ուղղակի չի կարող ավելորդ քանակությամբ սնունդ պահանջել, համենայնդեպս, ոչ էնքան, որ մարդ դրանից չաղանա, ավելորդ քաշ ձեռք բերի։ Երբ օրգանիզմն ընդհանուր առմամբ առողջ ա լինում, սովորաբար անառողջ բաներ չի էլ պահանջում։
> 
> Համենայնդեպս, ես դեռ չեմ հանդիպել առողջ սնվող, բայց ավելորդ քաշ ունեցող մարդու։ Չնայած չեմ կասկածում, որ լիքը ավելորդ քաշ ունեցող մարդիկ կպնդեն, որ իրենք առողջ են սնվում, բայց, չգիտես ոնց, չաղանում են, բայց, կներեք, սուտ ա։ Նման բան ասող ցանկացած մարդու սնվելուն մի քիչ կողքից հետևում ես, ու պարզ ա դառնում իրենց «առողջը»։


«Շատ»֊ը վերաբերում էր քանակին :Smile:  Մարդուս օրգանիզմը ոնց որ էդքան էլ պարզ չի, որ մենակ առողջ սնվելով քաշն ու ախորժակը կարգավորես։ Օրինակ ստրեսը ահագին ազդում է նյութափոխանակության վրա ու ստրեսից ախորժակը կարող է տատանվել, ստրեսի պատճառով օրգանիզմը կարող է ընդունած ածխաջրերը վերածել ճարպերի։  Կամ ասենք օրվա մեծ մասը նստած անցկացնելն ու էկրանին նայելը դանդաղեցնում է նյութափոխանակությունը ու էդ ժամանակ ինչքան ուզում ես առողջ սնվիր, շատ մեծ օգուտ չի տա։ Այսինքն առողջ սնվելը գուցե անհրաժեշտ բայց ոչ բավարար պայման է լավ զգալու համար։ Սուբյեկտիվորեն, լավ մարզավիճակ ունեցող ու ժամանակ առ ժամանակ համբուրգեր ուտող ու կոկա կոլա խմող մարդը կարող է ավելի լավ զգալ ցածր մարզավիճակ ունեցող ու բացառապես առողջ սնվող մարդուց։

----------

Ուլուանա (03.04.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> «Շատ»֊ը վերաբերում էր քանակին Մարդուս օրգանիզմը ոնց որ էդքան էլ պարզ չի, որ մենակ առողջ սնվելով քաշն ու ախորժակը կարգավորես։ Օրինակ ստրեսը ահագին ազդում է նյութափոխանակության վրա ու ստրեսից ախորժակը կարող է տատանվել, ստրեսի պատճառով օրգանիզմը կարող է ընդունած ածխաջրերը վերածել ճարպերի։ Կամ ասենք օրվա մեծ մասը նստած անցկացնելն ու էկրանին նայելը դանդաղեցնում է նյութափոխանակությունը ու էդ ժամանակ ինչքան ուզում ես առողջ սնվիր, շատ մեծ օգուտ չի տա։ Այսինքն առողջ սնվելը գուցե անհրաժեշտ բայց ոչ բավարար պայման է լավ զգալու համար։ Սուբյեկտիվորեն, լավ մարզավիճակ ունեցող ու ժամանակ առ ժամանակ համբուրգեր ուտող ու կոկա կոլա խմող մարդը կարող է ավելի լավ զգալ ցածր մարզավիճակ ունեցող ու բացառապես առողջ սնվող մարդուց։


Առողջ լինելու ու լավ զգալու առումով լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որ միայն առողջ սնվելը բավական չի, ինչ խոսք։ Ու հա, առողջ սնվելը հիմնականում անհրաժեշտ, բայց ոչ բավարար պայման ա առողջ լինելու ու լավ ինքնազգացողություն ունենալու համար։ Ես զուտ առողջ սնվելով չաղանալու մասին էի ասում, որ չեմ հավատում։
Հենց թեկուզ սթրեսի հետ կապված. հաճախակի կամ մշտապես սթրեսի մեջ ապրող մարդը, կարծում եմ, ինչքան էլ ուզենա, չի էլ կարող առողջ սնվել (այսինքն՝ կանոնավոր սնվել, առողջ սնունդ ընդունել, ու էդ ամենը ճիշտ ժամանակ, ճիշտ քանակությամբ և այլն)։ Այսինքն՝ ստացվում ա, որ առողջ սնվելու համար նախ և առաջ որոշակի պայմաններ են պետք՝ առողջ պայմաններ  :Jpit: ։

----------

Վիշապ (03.04.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, հետաքրքիր ա, քանի՞ ստաժավոր հումակերի ես ճանաչում, որ տենց համոզված պնդում ես, թե բոլոր ստաժավոր հումակերները լիքը առողջական խնդիրներ ունեն։ Ես, իհարկե, չեմ բացառում, որ էդպիսիք էլ կլինեն, քանի որ հումակեր լինելը, ինչպես նաև ցանկացած այլ սննդակարգի կամ սկզբունքի հետևելը դեռևս չի նշանակում, որ մարդ ամեն ինչը ճիշտ ա անում ու ամեն ինչին հետևողականորեն ա մոտենում, էդ պարզ ա։ Բայց նման պնդումը բոլոր ստաժավոր հումակերների վրա տարածելու համար պիտի որ լուրջ ստատիստիկա ունենաս։
> 
> Ընդհանրապես ես էն կարծիքին եմ, որ ցանկացած մոտեցում էլ ինքն իրանով համադարման չի կարող լինել. պիտի համակցված լինի մնացած ամեն ինչի հետ, որ իսկապես դրական ու ցանկալի արդյունք տա։ Ուղղակի կան մոտեցումներ, որ բավականաչափ ծանրակշիռ են քիչ թե շատ կայուն դրական արդյունք ապահովելու համար։


Ես ոչ մի ստաժավոր հումակերի չեմ ճանաչում, բայց գիտական հետազոտությունները լիքն են իրանց մասին: Հենց մեկը էրեկ եմ կարդացել, որ քաշի պակաս ու ամենոռեա ունեն մեծ մասը:

----------

Kita (03.04.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես ոչ մի ստաժավոր հումակերի չեմ ճանաչում, բայց գիտական հետազոտությունները լիքն են իրանց մասին: Հենց մեկը էրեկ եմ կարդացել, որ քաշի պակաս ու ամենոռեա ունեն մեծ մասը:


Ամենոռեան ի՞նչ ա։ Մի երկու բառով կբացատրե՞ս, թե ոնց ա դրսևորվում ու ինչից ա առաջանում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ամենոռեան ի՞նչ ա։ Մի երկու բառով կբացատրե՞ս, թե ոնց ա դրսևորվում ու ինչից ա առաջանում։


Դաշտանի բացակայություն: Եթե ֆիզիոլոգիական չի (այսինքն, շատ պուճուր աղջիկ կամ միջին տարիքի կին՝ դաշտանադադարի մեջ), ուրեմն շատ ծանր խանգարումների արդյունք ա: Կոպիտ ասած, օրգանիզմը որոշում ա, որ էդ մարմինը երեխա ունենալու համար պիտանի չի:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Դաշտանի բացակայություն: Եթե ֆիզիոլոգիական չի (այսինքն, շատ պուճուր աղջիկ կամ միջին տարիքի կին՝ դաշտանադադարի մեջ), ուրեմն շատ ծանր խանգարումների արդյունք ա: Կոպիտ ասած, օրգանիզմը որոշում ա, որ էդ մարմինը երեխա ունենալու համար պիտանի չի:


Հա՜։ Ես դրա մասին լսել էի, որ ստաժավոր հումակերների մոտ դաշտան չի լինում, բայց դա կարծեմ որպես դրական բան էին նշում, այսինքն՝ որ չի լինում, բայց էդ չլինելը ոչ մի բանի չի խանգարում  :Jpit: ։ Դա բացառվու՞մ ա։ Ուղղակի մտածում եմ՝ եթե դրա պատճառով մարդիկ չկարողանային երեխա ունենալ, պիտի որ անհանգստանային ու մի բան ձեռնարկեին, չէ՞, մարդիկ հո ապու՞շ չեն, ի վերջո։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա՜։ Ես դրա մասին լսել էի, որ ստաժավոր հումակերների մոտ դաշտան չի լինում, բայց դա կարծեմ որպես դրական բան էին նշում, այսինքն՝ որ չի լինում, բայց էդ չլինելը ոչ մի բանի չի խանգարում ։ Դա բացառվու՞մ ա։ Ուղղակի մտածում եմ՝ եթե դրա պատճառով մարդիկ չկարողանային երեխա ունենալ, պիտի որ անհանգստանային ու մի բան ձեռնարկեին, չէ՞, մարդիկ հո ապու՞շ չեն, ի վերջո։


Հա, ես էլ եմ լսել, որ դա որպես դրական բան են նկարագրում: Բայց կանոնավոր դաշտանը կնոջ առողջության ամենակարևոր չափանիշներից ա: Ես անկեղծ ասած չեմ պատկերացնում, թե ոնց են ստաժավոր հումակերներն էրեխա ունենում, որովհետև եթե չկա դաշտան, չկա օվուլյացիա: Չկա օվուլյացիա, չկա բեղմնավորում: Չկա բեղմնավորում, չկա հղիություն: Եթե շա՜տ անկեղծ խոսեմ, ստաժավոր հումակերները, իմ կարծիքով, ապուշ են, որովհետև դաշտանի բացակայությունն ուղղակի չի կարող դիտվել որպես նորմալ երևույթ: Ու չեմ բացառում, որ անգամ երեխա չունենալու պայմաններում դրա դեմ ոչ մի բան էլ չեն ձեռնարկում:

----------

CactuSoul (04.04.2016), Kita (04.04.2016), Rammstein (04.04.2016), Մուշու (05.04.2016)

----------


## ivy

> Հա՜։ Ես դրա մասին լսել էի, որ ստաժավոր հումակերների մոտ դաշտան չի լինում, բայց դա կարծեմ որպես դրական բան էին նշում, այսինքն՝ որ չի լինում, բայց էդ չլինելը ոչ մի բանի չի խանգարում ։ Դա բացառվու՞մ ա։ Ուղղակի մտածում եմ՝ եթե դրա պատճառով մարդիկ չկարողանային երեխա ունենալ, պիտի որ անհանգստանային ու մի բան ձեռնարկեին, չէ՞, մարդիկ հո ապու՞շ չեն, ի վերջո։


Ոնց կարող ա դա որպես դրական բան դիտվել, ոնց էլ տենց բան ա մտքովդ անցել  :Blink:

----------

Kita (04.04.2016)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ոնց կարող է դա որպես դրական բան դիտվել, ոնց էլ տենց բան ա մտքովդ անցել


Դե, իմ մտքով անցնելը ո՞րն ա, եթե տենց ա ներկայացվել։

----------


## ivy

> Դե, իմ մտքով անցնելը ո՞րն ա, եթե տենց ա ներկայացվել։


Լո՞ւրջ, այ քեզ բան:

----------


## Kita

> Դե, իմ մտքով անցնելը ո՞րն ա, եթե տենց ա ներկայացվել։


Հա հիմա, եթե որպես հրաշք ներկայացվեր էլի պիտի հավատայի՞ր։ Ասենք ըստ իս դա ամենաառաջնային հրահանգներից է լինում կնոջ օրգանիզմի, որ լավ չեմ, մի բան արեք  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հա հիմա, եթե որպես հրաշք ներկայացվեր էլի պիտի հավատայի՞ր։ Ասենք ըստ իս դա ամենաառաջնային հրահանգներից է լինում կնոջ օրգանիզմի, որ լավ չեմ, մի բան արեք


Ճիշտն ասած՝ գրելուցս հետո ինտերնետը մի քիչ քչփորեցի, ու, կարելի ա ասել, համոզվեցի, որ առանց դաշտանի լավ էլ հնարավոր ա հղիանալ։ Դեպքեր եղել են, երբ մարդիկ հումակերության անցնելուց հետո դաշտան էլ չեն ունեցել, բայց հղիացել են, երեխեք են ունեցել, ինչպես նաև հումակերության հետ կապ չունեցող դեպքեր, երբ մարդն ի սկզբանե դաշտան չի ունեցել, բայց էլի հղիացել ա, ու նորմալ երեխեք ա ունեցել, կամ ուղղակի որոշ ժամանակ դաշտան չի ունեցել, բայց հղիացել ա։ Ու դրա հիմնավորումներն ինձ ավելի քան խելքին մոտ ու տրամաբանական են թվում։ Ուղղակի քանի որ ընդունված ա դաշտանն ու օվուլացիան նույնացնել, բնական ա դրա անհնարինության մեջ մարդկանց համոզվածությունը։ 

Ու սա հաշվի առնելով՝ փաստորեն, ստաժավոր հումակերների՝ առողջական լուրջ խնդիրներ ունենալու մասին ոչ մի փաստ էլ չկա իրականում, համենայնդեպս, դեռ չեմ հանդիպել. ո՛չ քաշի պակասը կարելի ա համարել խնդիր, էն էլ լուրջ, եթե մարդն իրան հրաշալի ա զգում ու առողջությունից գանգատներ չունի, ո՛չ էլ դաշտանի բացակայությունը, եթե մարդն ի վիճակի ա հղիանալու ու երեխաներ ունենալու։ Հասկանալի ա, որ ցանկացած ինֆորմացիա, որը հակասում ա դարերով մեր իմացածին, ավելի հակված ենք հիմարություն անվանելու, քան մտածելու, որ գուցե ինչ–որ բան կա դրա մեջ։ Ամեն դեպքում ում որ իսկապես հետաքրքրում ա, կարծում եմ, կարող ա հետաքրքրվել ու ուսումնասիրել։ Ես էլ դեռ էլի կուսումնասիրեմ էս հարցը։

----------


## Kita

Ան դաշտանը միայն հղիանալու գործոն մի ընդունի դու, ես հղիանալու տեսանկյունից չէի էլ գրել։ Իմ ասածը այն է, որ նորմալ ցիկլը վկայում է այն մասին, որ կնոջ մարմինը, օրգանիզմը կոպիտ ասած կարգին է։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան դաշտանը միայն հղիանալու գործոն մի ընդունի դու, ես հղիանալու տեսանկյունից չէի էլ գրել։ Իմ ասածը այն է, որ նորմալ ցիկլը վկայում է այն մասին, որ կնոջ մարմինը, օրգանիզմը կոպիտ ասած կարգին է։


Դե, մենք հետո դաշտան տեսնելու ու հղիանալու միջև կապի ուղղությամբ էինք խորացել, դրա համար դա ասեցի։ Բացի դրանից, Կիտ, եթե մարդն, ասենք, արդեն տարիներով դաշտան չի տեսնում, բայց ոչ մի առողջական խնդիր չունի, իրեն հրաշալի ա զգում, դա չի վկայու՞մ էն մասին, որ իր օրգանիզմի հետ ամեն ինչ կարգին ա՝ չնայած նրան, որ դաշտան չունի։ Ուրիշ բան, եթե դեռ նոր ա դաշտանը դադարել, ու մտածում ա՝ դեռ կարող ա ուրիշ հիվանդագին նշաններ էլ ի հայտ գան շուտով։ Բայց եթե տարիներով չկան առողջության վատացման նշաններ, ինչի՞ հիման վրա պիտի մարդ մտածի, որ իր օրգանիզմի հետ մի բան էն չի, զուտ էն պատճառով, որ դարեր շարունակ տե՞նց ա ընդունված համարել։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե, մենք հետո դաշտան տեսնելու ու հղիանալու միջև կապի ուղղությամբ էինք խորացել, դրա համար դա ասեցի։ Բացի դրանից, Կիտ, եթե մարդն, ասենք, արդեն տարիներով դաշտան չի տեսնում, բայց ոչ մի առողջական խնդիր չունի, իրեն հրաշալի ա զգում, դա չի վկայու՞մ էն մասին, որ իր օրգանիզմի հետ ամեն ինչ կարգին ա՝ չնայած նրան, որ դաշտան չունի։ Ուրիշ բան, եթե դեռ նոր ա դաշտանը դադարել, ու մտածում ա՝ դեռ կարող ա ուրիշ հիվանդագին նշաններ էլ ի հայտ գան շուտով։ Բայց եթե տարիներով չկան առողջության վատացման նշաններ, ինչի՞ հիման վրա պիտի մարդ մտածի, որ իր օրգանիզմի հետ մի բան էն չի, զուտ էն պատճառով, որ դարեր շարունակ տե՞նց ա ընդունված համարել։


Ան, «դեպքեր» լինում են, ինչպես ցանկացած բանի համար էլ բացառություն կա: Ասենք ձվարանների պոլիկիստոզ ունեցողն էլ ամիսներով դաշտան չի ունենում, կարող ա տարիներով չհղիանա, մեկ էլ հոպ հղիանա: Բայց ձվարանների պոլիկիստոզը մեղմ ասած նորմալ երևույթ չի ու կարա շատ վտանգավոր հետևանքների բերի: Իսկ դաշտանի բացակայությունն օրգանիզմում շատ ահավոր փոփոխությունների մասին ա խոսում: Մենակ հղիանալու հարցը չի (ու անկեղծ ասած, քո ինտերնետային աղբյուրներին էլ չեմ վստահում, որովհետև ասում եմ՝ իմ կարծիքով, հումակերների ծալը պակաս ա: Չի բացառվում, որ հարյուր հումակերից մեկին հաջողվի հղիանալ, բայց դա ստատիստիկա չի): Լավ ինքնազգացողությունն էլ ա խիստ կասկածելի: Հումակերներն ի վերջո բժիշկների դռներն են ընկնում հազար ու մի առողջական, հաճախ անդառնալի խնդիրներով: Մարսողությունը լրիվ վարի գնացած, մկանային զանգվածի գրեթե բացակայությամբ: Ու էսքանից հետո իհարկե դաշտան չի լինի:

Մի բան էլ ասեմ. եթե բնությանը մոտ-բան, սենց կայֆերի համար են մարդիկ հումակեր դառնում, ասեմ, որ բնության մեջ ցանկացած կենդանի իրեն հատուկ պարբերականությամբ դաշտան ունենում ա: Ու չեմ կարծում, թե կենդանիները սխալ են սնվում, դրա համար են դաշտան ունենում:

----------

GriFFin (05.04.2016), Kita (04.04.2016), Rammstein (04.04.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի դեպ, սա էլ հանրամատչելի հոդված հումակերության մասին՝ հղումներ անելով գիտական աղբյուրների, խոսելով նաև սեփական փորձից:

----------


## ivy

Ճիշտն ասած, ահագին լավ կարծիքի էի հումակերության մասին, բայց էս նոր տեղեկությունը (դաշտանը կտրելու մասին) ինձ կոնկրետ լեղաճաք արեց։ Էդ նշանակում է, օրգանիզմդ բառիս բուն իմաստով վարի է գնում։ Բայց ինչի՞ց է տենց լինում։ Մենք բոլորս էլ հում, չեփված ուտելիք (միրգ, բանջարեղեն) էսպես թե էնպես ուտում ենք։ Քանակն է անո՞ւմ, ինչ անում է, չեմ հասկանում էդ պահը։

----------

Նաիրուհի (04.04.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ճիշտն ասած, ահագին լավ կարծիքի էի հումակերության մասին, բայց էս նոր տեղեկությունը (դաշտանը կտրելու մասին) ինձ կոնկրետ լեղաճաք արեց։ Էդ նշանակում է, օրգանիզմդ բառիս բուն իմաստով վարի է գնում։ Բայց ինչի՞ց է տենց լինում։ Մենք բոլորս էլ հում, չեփված ուտելիք (միրգ, բանջարեղեն) էսպես թե էնպես ուտում ենք։ Քանակն է անո՞ւմ, ինչ անում է, չեմ հասկանում էդ պահը։


Ռիփ, ես մի քիչ փորփրեցի, ահագին բան պարզեցի: Նայի, բացառապես հումակերության անցնելու դեպքում սպիտակուց համարյա չի մտնում օրգանիզմ: Մի բան ա մեր նորմալ էփած սննդի հետ լիքը հում միրգ ու բանջարեղեն ուտելը, մի ուրիշ բան ա միրգ ու բանջարեղենից բացի առանձնապես բան չուտելը: Ու արդյունքում ինչ կարևոր նյութի պակաս ասես չի լինում օրգանիզմում. է՛լ սպիտակուցներ, է՛լ ստերոիդներ, է՛լ զանազան վիտամիններ, է՛լ կալցիում: Որ էս սաղ վարի տաս, օրգանիզմը կանցնի «պիտի էս օրգանիզմը կենդանի պահեմ» ռեժիմի, ոչ թե «գենետիկան պիտի պահպանել» ռեժիմի: Դրա համար էլ դաշտանը կանգնում ա: Հումակերները բացատրում են դա իբր օրգանիզմն էնքան մաքուր ա, որ էլ մաքրվելու կարիք չունի, դրա համար էլ կանգնում ա դաշտանը: Բայց դա մեղմ ասած մոլորություն ա: Ֆիզիոլոգիայից մի քիչ գլուխ հանող մարդիկ գիտեն դաշտանն ինչի համար ա:

----------

GriFFin (06.04.2016), ivy (04.04.2016), Rammstein (05.04.2016), Աթեիստ (05.04.2016), Մուշու (05.04.2016)

----------


## GriFFin

Ես մի քիչ թռնելով կարդացի, կարող ա խոսվել ա, բայց ասեմ։ Իմ կարծիքով, բացի բոլոր նշվածներից,  նաև շատ կարևոր ա հոգեբանական պահերը։ Օրինակ, էն օրգանիզմը որը միշտ <<տխուր>> ա , ավելի հակված ա դեպրեսիաների( եկեք համարենք, որ էս գոյություն ունեցող վիճակ ա)  ՝ունի ավելի թույլ իմունիտետ։ Այսինքն, եթե մարդու մոտ սթրես ( դիսթրես)  ա, ինքը կարա լավ սնվի, լավ քնի ( չնայած հիմնականում լավ չեն քնում), սպորտի գնա ու էլի վատ լինի, շատ հիվանդանա։ Կոպիտ ասած փսիխոսոմատիկայի պահն էլ ա պետք հաշվի առնել։

Հ.Գ. Ամենոռեա ախտորոշումը դրվում ա 6 ամիս դաշտանի բացակայության դեպքում։ Ես իհարկե չեմ հասկանում ո՞նց ա ամենոռեայով հիվանդը հղիացել, բայց իմ կարծիքով ստեղ էն դեպքերն են, երբ ամենոռեան 2-3 ամիս ա եղել։
Հ.Գ. 2 Ես նկատել եմ, որ մերոնք սկսել են ամերիկյան դեղասեր ռեժիմին անցնել, առաջ (3-4 կուրսում) շատ էի տեսնում, որ ձգտում էին դեղեր չտալ, հիմա տենց չի։ Ի դեպ, դեղորայքային լյարդի ախտահարումներով առաջին տեղում ԱՄՆն ա։

----------

CactuSoul (06.04.2016), Ուլուանա (06.04.2016)

----------


## GriFFin

Ի դեպ, ես մտածում եմ, որ կարան մարդիկ ցածր իմունիտետ ունենան ու քրոնիկ հոգնածություն հետևյալ դեպքերում։ Օրինակ
1) շնչառական խնդիրներ չծխողների մետ՝ ալերգիաներ, քթում <<միս>>, ծուռ միջնապատ և այլն։
2) էն մարդիկ ովքեր ունեն տեսողության խնդիրներ, որոնք լավ շտկված չեն, դեղեր չեն ստանում։ Ունեն գլխացավեր։
3) քրոնիկական բորբոքումներ ունեցողները։ Ես ճիշտն ասած մենակ քրոնիկ հայմորիտ ունեցող եմ տեսել, ով շատ ցածր իմունիտետ ուներ ու ահավոր թույլ էր մինչև բուժվելը( երկար ժամանակ չգիտեր, որ ունի)։ Բայց չեմ կարծում, որ կապ ունի թե որտեղ ա պրոցեսը։ 
4) Էնդոկրին խնդիրներով հիվանդները։ Չմոռանանք, որ Հայաստանը վահանաձև գեղձի խնդիրներով հիվանդների էնդեմիկ գոտի ա։ Մեր մոտ 20 տարեկանները արդեն խնդիր կարան ունենան։ 
5) Մի հատ վիրուս կա՝ hhv շարքից, համարը չեմ հիշում։ Քրոնիկ հոգնածության համախտանիշի վիրուսն էր, բայց լավ չեմ հիշում։ Եթե հետաքրքի ա, ման գամ ու կարդամ   :Դ ու գրեմ ստեղ։

----------

CactuSoul (06.04.2016), ivy (05.04.2016), Ուլուանա (06.04.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

ես քրոնիկ հայմորիտ ունեմ էս արդեն հարյուր տարի ա, վաղ մանկությունից սկսած, փոքր ժամանակ ահավոր սրացումներ էին լինում, հիմա ուղղակի մշտապես գլուխս տաք եմ պահում, եթե քիչ էլ մրսացրի, զգացնել ա տալիս, բայց գիշերը գլխարկով եմ քնում էդ ժամանակ, առավոտ անցնում ա, բայց դա որևէ կերպ չի բուժվում, իսկ իմունետետս ցածր չի իմ կարծիքով, մենակ գլուխս չմրսի

----------


## GriFFin

> ես քրոնիկ հայմորիտ ունեմ էս արդեն հարյուր տարի ա, վաղ մանկությունից սկսած, փոքր ժամանակ ահավոր սրացումներ էին լինում, հիմա ուղղակի մշտապես գլուխս տաք եմ պահում, եթե քիչ էլ մրսացրի, զգացնել ա տալիս, բայց գիշերը գլխարկով եմ քնում էդ ժամանակ, առավոտ անցնում ա, բայց դա որևէ կերպ չի բուժվում, իսկ իմունետետս ցածր չի իմ կարծիքով, մենակ գլուխս չմրսի


Քոնը իմ ասած դեպքերից ա, որ մարդիկ սովորում են իրանց վիճակին։ Եթե օրգանիզմում կա [քրոնիկ] բորբոքում,  ուրեմն ամենայն հավանականությամբ կա իմունային անկում։ 
 Ո՞նց ա ախտորոշվել հայմորիտ՝ ռենտգենով, համակարգչային շերտագրությամբ։ Ո՞նց չի բուժվում։ Բուժման կուրս ես ստացել ու չի՞ օգնել, թե՞ վիրահատել ես։ Ըստ քեզ, եթե խնդիրդ վերանա դու քեզ նույն ձև կզգա՞ս։ Կարող ա դու նորմալ ես համարում գլխարկով քնելը, բայց ուրիշի համար դա լուծում չի։ Կյանքի որակ հասկացության մասին եմ էլի ասում։ Մարդիկ տարբեր են ու տարբեր պահանջներով։ 
Ու էսքանով հանդերձ, իմ ասածը վերաբերում էր էն մարդկանց ովքեր ունեն ու իրանց վատ են զգում, բայց չեն կապում հայմորիտի հետ ( օրինակ) ։
Մարդ կարա շատ բարձր ճնշումով տարիներ ապրի ու իրան սուբյեկտիվ լավ զգա, բայց էդ չի նշանակում, որ պիտի տենց մնա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես մի քիչ թռնելով կարդացի, կարող ա խոսվել ա, բայց ասեմ։ Իմ կարծիքով, բացի բոլոր նշվածներից,  նաև շատ կարևոր ա հոգեբանական պահերը։ Օրինակ, էն օրգանիզմը որը միշտ <<տխուր>> ա , ավելի հակված ա դեպրեսիաների( եկեք համարենք, որ էս գոյություն ունեցող վիճակ ա)  ՝ունի ավելի թույլ իմունիտետ։ Այսինքն, եթե մարդու մոտ սթրես ( դիսթրես)  ա, ինքը կարա լավ սնվի, լավ քնի ( չնայած հիմնականում լավ չեն քնում), սպորտի գնա ու էլի վատ լինի, շատ հիվանդանա։ Կոպիտ ասած փսիխոսոմատիկայի պահն էլ ա պետք հաշվի առնել։
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ամենոռեա ախտորոշումը դրվում ա 6 ամիս դաշտանի բացակայության դեպքում։ Ես իհարկե չեմ հասկանում ո՞նց ա ամենոռեայով հիվանդը հղիացել, բայց իմ կարծիքով ստեղ էն դեպքերն են, երբ ամենոռեան 2-3 ամիս ա եղել։
> Հ.Գ. 2 Ես նկատել եմ, որ մերոնք սկսել են ամերիկյան դեղասեր ռեժիմին անցնել, առաջ (3-4 կուրսում) շատ էի տեսնում, որ ձգտում էին դեղեր չտալ, հիմա տենց չի։ Ի դեպ, դեղորայքային լյարդի ախտահարումներով առաջին տեղում ԱՄՆն ա։


Լիզ, իմ սեփական փորձից ասեմ: Իմ կյանքն ահավոր սթրեսային ա ամեն առումով, բայց երկու տարուց ավել ա ոչ մի սուր շնչական վարակ չեմ ունեցել: Ու պատճառն էն ա, որ էսքան սթրեսի հետ մեկտեղ չեմ մոռանում նորմալ քնել, սնվել ու ֆիզիկապես ակտիվ լինել: Էն ա, սաղ Դանիան խոզի գրիպով հիվանդացավ, իսկ իմ հեչ պետքը չէր: 

Իսկ էս ամենոռեայի պահերն էլ ոչ մի բան չես կարող իմանալ, մինչև նորմալ լաբորատորիայի տվյալներ չունենաս:

----------


## GriFFin

> Լիզ, իմ սեփական փորձից ասեմ: Իմ կյանքն ահավոր սթրեսային ա ամեն առումով, բայց երկու տարուց ավել ա ոչ մի սուր շնչական վարակ չեմ ունեցել: Ու պատճառն էն ա, որ էսքան սթրեսի հետ մեկտեղ չեմ մոռանում նորմալ քնել, սնվել ու ֆիզիկապես ակտիվ լինել: Էն ա, սաղ Դանիան խոզի գրիպով հիվանդացավ, իսկ իմ հեչ պետքը չէր: 
> 
> Իսկ էս ամենոռեայի պահերն էլ ոչ մի բան չես կարող իմանալ, մինչև նորմալ լաբորատորիայի տվյալներ չունենաս:


Հա, դեմ չեմ։ Սթրեսը մեր օրգանիզմի պատասխանն ա արտաքին/ներքին ազդակներին։ Բայց եթե էդ պատասխանը ադեկվատ չի, ուզում ես լավ քնի, ուզում ես մարզվի, լավ սնվի՝ բան չի փոխվի։ Հոգեկան առողջությունն էլ ա կարևոր։ Նայի, մարդը քնում ա 8 ժամ, առողջ ա սնվում, ֆիզիկական ակտիվություն ա ցուցաբերում, բայց ամեն ինչ ծանր ա տանում, ընկերները էդքան էլ հաջող չեն և այլն, և այլն, կգա մի պահ, որ էդ մարդը սաղ էդ արածները կդադարեցնի, որտև արդյունքը չի տեսնի, կհիասթափվի։ Իմ համար, հոգեկան առողջությունն էլ ա կարևոր մաս առողջ լինելու հարցում։

----------

CactuSoul (06.04.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, դեմ չեմ։ Սթրեսը մեր օրգանիզմի պատասխանն ա արտաքին/ներքին ազդակներին։ Բայց եթե էդ պատասխանը ադեկվատ չի, ուզում ես լավ քնի, ուզում ես մարզվի, լավ սնվի՝ բան չի փոխվի։ Հոգեկան առողջությունն էլ ա կարևոր։ Նայի, մարդը քնում ա 8 ժամ, առողջ ա սնվում, ֆիզիկական ակտիվություն ա ցուցաբերում, բայց ամեն ինչ ծանր ա տանում, ընկերները էդքան էլ հաջող չեն և այլն, և այլն, կգա մի պահ, որ էդ մարդը սաղ էդ արածները կդադարեցնի, որտև արդյունքը չի տեսնի, կհիասթափվի։ Իմ համար, հոգեկան առողջությունն էլ ա կարևոր մաս առողջ լինելու հարցում։


Ամբողջ հարցն էն ա, որ առողջ հոգեկան ունենալու համար էլ ա պետք առողջ ապրելակերպ ունենալ: Նույն էդ «ընկերներն էդքան էլ հաջող չեն» արտահայտությունն ապրելակերպի մի մաս ա: Եթե հաջող չեն, ուրեմն պետք ա փոխել: Ոչ ոք ոչ մեկի հետ զոռով ընկերություն չի անում:

----------


## GriFFin

> Ամբողջ հարցն էն ա, որ առողջ հոգեկան ունենալու համար էլ ա պետք առողջ ապրելակերպ ունենալ: Նույն էդ «ընկերներն էդքան էլ հաջող չեն» արտահայտությունն ապրելակերպի մի մաս ա: Եթե հաջող չեն, ուրեմն պետք ա փոխել: Ոչ ոք ոչ մեկի հետ զոռով ընկերություն չի անում:


Արատավոր օղակ ա   :Smile:  այ ես էդ ''փոխել''-ն եմ ասում։

----------


## Շինարար

> Քոնը իմ ասած դեպքերից ա, որ մարդիկ սովորում են իրանց վիճակին։ Եթե օրգանիզմում կա [քրոնիկ] բորբոքում,  ուրեմն ամենայն հավանականությամբ կա իմունային անկում։ 
>  Ո՞նց ա ախտորոշվել հայմորիտ՝ ռենտգենով, համակարգչային շերտագրությամբ։ Ո՞նց չի բուժվում։ Բուժման կուրս ես ստացել ու չի՞ օգնել, թե՞ վիրահատել ես։


Համարյա մինչև չափահաս դառնալս տարի երկու անգամ հիվանդանոց եմ պառկել՝ երկուական շաբաթով, սրացումների ժամանակ, սրսկումնր մի վատղ, կու-կու, պունկցիա, ինչ ասես չեն արել հետս: Հետո արդեն դե տեղափոխվեցի Երևան, ուղղակի հասուն, գիտակից մարդ լինելով, ինձ սկսեցի հետևել, գլուխս տաք պահել, որ քամի չկպնի, սրացում չլինի: Ու վերջ: Ինձ թույլ չեմ զգում ոչ մի կերպ, չեմ հիվանդանում համարյա, ինձ հոգնած զգում եմ, երբ շատ եմ հոգնում, ոնց որ բոլոր մարդիկ: Չգիտեմ՝ իմունային անկումն ինչ ա, բայց մի հատ էլ կրկնեմ, տենց հեշտ չեմ հիվանդանում: 

Ինձ ուղղկաի հետաքրքրիր ա, դու ասում ե՝ բուժվո՞ւմ ա խրոնիկ հայմորիտը, ո՞նց, ո՞ւր դիմեմ:

----------


## GriFFin

> Համարյա մինչև չափահաս դառնալս տարի երկու անգամ հիվանդանոց եմ պառկել՝ երկուական շաբաթով, սրացումների ժամանակ, սրսկումնր մի վատղ, կու-կու, պունկցիա, ինչ ասես չեն արել հետս: Հետո արդեն դե տեղափոխվեցի Երևան, ուղղակի հասուն, գիտակից մարդ լինելով, ինձ սկսեցի հետևել, գլուխս տաք պահել, որ քամի չկպնի, սրացում չլինի: Ու վերջ: Ինձ թույլ չեմ զգում ոչ մի կերպ, չեմ հիվանդանում համարյա, ինձ հոգնած զգում եմ, երբ շատ եմ հոգնում, ոնց որ բոլոր մարդիկ: Չգիտեմ՝ իմունային անկումն ինչ ա, բայց մի հատ էլ կրկնեմ, տենց հեշտ չեմ հիվանդանում: 
> 
> Ինձ ուղղկաի հետաքրքրիր ա, դու ասում ե՝ բուժվո՞ւմ ա խրոնիկ հայմորիտը, ո՞նց, ո՞ւր դիմեմ:


Փաստը մնում ա այն, որ տվյալ հիվանդության սիմպտոմներից մեկը քրոնիկական հոգնածությունն ա։ Տեսական բժշկությունում մեծամասնության( հաճախ հանդիպող) համար ենք ասում։ Գործնականում ենք նայում մասնավոր ( տվյալ դեպքում քո) դեպքերը։ Եթե քո մոտ չկա, չի նշանակում, որ բնորոշ չի։ 
Գնում ես лорի ( քիթ-կոկորդ-ականջի մասնագետ ) մոտ, ինքը որոշում ա քո մոտ ի՞նչ տեսակի հայմորիտ ա, (եթե կա հարուցիչը) հարուցիչի որ տեսակն ա առկա, որ իմանա ի՞նչ անտիբիոտիկի նկատմամբ ա զգայուն էդ հարուցիչը։ Նշանակի դեղեր թե՞ չէ։ Սկզբում անում են ռենտգեն, եթե բավարար տվյալներ չկա կարան համակարգչային շերտագրություն կամ կոմպյուտերային տոմոգրաֆիա անեն։ Վիրահատությունը հատուկ ցուցումներ ունի, որը էլի պիտի էս ամենից հետո որոշվի։ 
Քանի, որ մանրամասն չգիտեմ ոնց ա քո մոտ սկսել, շարունակել սրանից ավել չեմ կարա ասել։

----------

Շինարար (06.04.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> Փաստը մնում ա այն, որ տվյալ հիվանդության սիմպտոմներից մեկը քրոնիկական հոգնածությունն ա։ Տեսական բժշկությունում մեծամասնության( հաճախ հանդիպող) համար ենք ասում։ Գործնականում ենք նայում մասնավոր ( տվյալ դեպքում քո) դեպքերը։ Եթե քո մոտ չկա, չի նշանակում, որ բնորոշ չի։ 
> Գնում ես лорի ( քիթ-կոկորդ-ականջի մասնագետ ) մոտ, ինքը որոշում ա քո մոտ ի՞նչ տեսակի հայմորիտ ա, (եթե կա հարուցիչը) հարուցիչի որ տեսակն ա առկա, որ իմանա ի՞նչ անտիբիոտիկի նկատմամբ ա զգայուն էդ հարուցիչը։ Նշանակի դեղեր թե՞ չէ։ Սկզբում անում են ռենտգեն, եթե բավարար տվյալներ չկա կարան համակարգչային շերտագրություն կամ կոմպյուտերային տոմոգրաֆիա անեն։ Վիրահատությունը հատուկ ցուցումներ ունի, որը էլի պիտի էս ամենից հետո որոշվի։ 
> Քանի, որ մանրամասն չգիտեմ ոնց ա քո մոտ սկսել, շարունակել սրանից ավել չեմ կարա ասել։


Ախր, Լիզ ջան, ասում եմ՝ տարին երկու անգամ բուժվել եմ, ե ուղղակի կարծել եմ, որ էդ բուժումը նշանակում ա տվյալ պահին լավացում, որովհետև փաստացի տանսյակ անգամների բուժման արդյունքը էդ ա եղել, մինչև ուղղկաի սկսեցի ինձ զգույշ պահել: Ես մտածում էի՝ երևի հենց դրա համար ա քրոնիկ կոչվում, որ անընդհատ կար կրկնվի: Ես կոնկրետ բժիշկ էի հարցնում, ով ի վիճակի ա բուժել, թե չէ գիտեմ, որ քիթ-կոկորդն ա զբաղվում:

----------


## GriFFin

> Ախր, Լիզ ջան, ասում եմ՝ տարին երկու անգամ բուժվել եմ, ե ուղղակի կարծել եմ, որ էդ բուժումը նշանակում ա տվյալ պահին լավացում, որովհետև փաստացի տանսյակ անգամների բուժման արդյունքը էդ ա եղել, մինչև ուղղկաի սկսեցի ինձ զգույշ պահել: Ես մտածում էի՝ երևի հենց դրա համար ա քրոնիկ կոչվում, որ անընդհատ կար կրկնվի: Ես կոնկրետ բժիշկ էի հարցնում, ով ի վիճակի ա բուժել, թե չէ գիտեմ, որ քիթ-կոկորդն ա զբաղվում:


Էդ ոչ թե կրկնվում ա, այլ կա ու ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով սրվում ա։ Քեզ ոնց հասկացա բուժել են քրոնիկի սրացումներից։ Ես մի քանի լավ մասնագետ ստեղ գիտեմ, եթե ուզում ես կարամ տվյալները փոխանցեմ։ Նայի, իմ կարծիքով հիմա, եթե հնարավոր ա, վիրահատարան միջամտություն խորհուրդ կտան։ Իսկ հիվանդությունը լիովին դեղերով բուժել, մեր պայմաններում, չեմ կարծում, որ կլինի։ Հետքային մեկ ա կմնա պրոցես ու տաք պահելը, չմրսելը հետը։

----------

